# Are you a redneck?



## Gracie (Jul 22, 2014)

How Redneck Are You? | BrainFall.com



> How Redneck Are You?
> You are 27% Redneck.
> 
> 
> You ain't from around here, are you? We'll have to keep an eye on you...


----------



## Mr Natural (Jul 22, 2014)

20%


----------



## JWBooth (Jul 22, 2014)

'bout half


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 22, 2014)

Depends on my location.

When I am back home in the south no one considers me a redneck.  

But when I visit the north people there hear my accent and label me a redneck. (think Dukes of Hazzard)    .


----------



## Swagger (Jul 22, 2014)

Do you have to be White to take the test?


----------



## westwall (Jul 22, 2014)

It's all because I have guns and know how to use tools!

*
You are 53% Redneck. *


Even if you ain't a redneck per se, you ain't a full-blooded Yankee neither. Maybe you'd even enjoy the occasional Monster Truck Rally, if you were willing to give it a shot!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 22, 2014)

Swagger said:


> Do you have to be White to take the test?



Um. No.


----------



## Swagger (Jul 22, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have to be White to take the test?
> ...



Strange. I thought the term's exclusively applied to White people who live in rural America.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 22, 2014)

Dayum dude. Chill. Its for fun.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Immanuel (Jul 22, 2014)

Better a redneck than a politician especially a politician in Washington.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Jul 25, 2014)

28% redneck.


----------



## Peach (Jul 25, 2014)

56%, '..........................and its up against the wall, redneck mothers.....'


----------



## XPostFacto (Aug 5, 2014)

100%


----------



## XPostFacto (Aug 5, 2014)

Swagger said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...



It can also include black people in the UK.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 5, 2014)

> You are 56% Redneck.
> 
> Even if you ain't a redneck per se, you ain't a full-blooded Yankee neither. Maybe you'd even enjoy the occasional *Monster Truck Rally*, if you were willing to give it a shot!


More like NHRA or Sprint Cars.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 5, 2014)

61% ! Yes.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 5, 2014)

I think they add to much weight to the "Do you live in the country" question!


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 5, 2014)

Peach said:


> 56%, '..........................and its up against the wall, redneck mothers.....'


My Uncle used to sing this song *all the time*.

Today is the first time I ever heard the original! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5WWuQ0yiPA]Up Against The Wall Redneck Mother - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Aug 5, 2014)

100% Redneck. 110% Hillbilly


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 5, 2014)

80% Which puts me in the Good ol Boy category.
Will call it a slightly refined redneck.


----------

